# Suggestion for Marty's '09...



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK.. who's gonna step up to the plate (pun intended) and perpare this at Marty's? 
I can envision J.J , Stan and maybe Marty giving it a try...

Whoever makes it.. I'm dang near certain that J.J. will be hovering in close proximity awaiting the first available bit...

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/28/dining/28bacon.html?_r=1


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, Dave....... That's quite a piece..... Bet it's delicious.... 

I'd need 3 times the amount of Lipitor that day......


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK.. thats Lipitor... 

Spelled L...I...Q...U...O...R.. 


Right?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I personally think it's a great idea! Of course, we'll need a decent sized smoker....


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

It would take a lot to surpass the goodies the ladies already provide!


----------



## cprwatcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Next step... soak in a thick batter, deep fry the entire thing... serve with heavy white gravy... 

John.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that 5000 calories per slice?

Wow, my arteries hardened just reading that; if you like pork that much might as well just go this route










You havent lived until you've been to a Phillipian baptism and had whole roasted pig. 

satisfy your inner T-Rex


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

whoo i like animals,if they are served on a plate! 
Manfred Diel #1313


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Just do the pig roast and be done with it. Martys got plenty of space to build the pit. Should be able to find a hog out there some where.







Oh and by the way Marty is also furnishing a free car/truck wash. HeHe. Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget the keg that has to go with the thing!! Ya gots ta have someth'n ta wash it all down with!!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yummie, i love a pig roast, we do them every year down at the marina were i keep my boat.aint nothin like a slow cooked pig to give you the munchies. i tell you what Marty, you dig the hole i'l bring the pig and the booze,but you have to gut it







he he he


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Pig?? Why Max the dog should be fat enough by then.... 

Come to think about it, we built a house for a guy who has a smoker on wheels. I could ask Ross to bring it all day Sat. But then everyone will be full by the time of the banquet.

And yes he does charge for it., he has a number of kinds of food. He could come Friday afternoon to Sat lunch then leave.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, OK but does he do bacon wrapped sausage?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am not that much of a bacon fan. I eat it once in a while . Now sauage is a different story. There is a place somewhere in Kansas that I stop for Breakfast on the way to Mary's that has a great Sauage gravy and biscutes.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking last night, the ladies do such a fine job of bringing foods and great tasting evrything I hope they was not affended by the suggestion.? 
we'll see , its a ways off.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

THANK YOU can not be said enought times for all the things the ladies do to feed us. It is always great tasing and plenty of it.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I can feel my cholesterol going up.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Methinks Marty needs to invest in an AED (Automatic External Defibrillator)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Na. He'd just use a trackside receiver and battery. Fix you right up!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe Dave! You could smoke a bacon wrapped dog turd and I'd eat it! I will try this soon and let you know how great it is... If I survive it


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Please report on your departure from the emergency room..


----------

